# Most prevalent Battery size in the world?



## climbingrocks (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just a quick question here as I'm not entirely sure about something. I have always been led to believe that the most prevalent battery type accross the world is the AA. Can someone shed some light on this? As a soon to be world traveller, it would be nice to have a flashlight with the easiest to find fuel. I guess the same can be said about car engines and rifles.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

climbingrocks said:


> Hello everyone. Just a quick question here as I'm not entirely sure about something. I have always been led to believe that the most prevalent battery type accross the world is the AA. Can someone shed some light on this? As a soon to be world traveller, it would be nice to have a flashlight with the easiest to find fuel. I guess the same can be said about car engines and rifles.


As in powerful?
If so, The answer is NO.
If not, Please define "Prevalent"
All the best.


----------



## braddy (Sep 6, 2012)

climbingrocks said:


> Hello everyone. Just a quick question here as I'm not entirely sure about something. I have always been led to believe that the most prevalent battery type accross the world is the AA. Can someone shed some light on this? As a soon to be world traveller, it would be nice to have a flashlight with the easiest to find fuel. I guess the same can be said about car engines and rifles.



Wiki says this "AA batteries account for over 50% of general battery sales."--"In 2011, AA batteries accounted for approximately 60% of alkaline battery sales in the United States. In Japan, 58% of alkaline batteries sold were AA. In Switzerland, AA batteries totaled 55% in both primary and secondary(rechargeable) battery sales"


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 6, 2012)

I think its clear that worldwide, the most common and most size-efficient battery is obviously the 6V lantern battery.... LOL

I'd have to imagine it has to be the AA. After that probably the AAA.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I think its clear that worldwide, the most common and most size-efficient battery is obviously the 6V lantern battery.... LOL
> 
> I'd have to imagine it has to be the AA. After that probably the AAA.


Although the 26650 is pretty efficient for its size
can power 1000 Lumen torches


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 6, 2012)

Empire said:


> Although the 26650 is pretty efficient for its size



But probably not the most prevalent as the op asked for... 


AA is my guess also, but I think AAA and D also can be found.


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

GunnarGG said:


> But probably not the most prevalent as the op asked for...
> 
> 
> AA is my guess also, but I think AAA and D also can be found.


I'd say 123's and 10180's have the most power for the size.
150 Lumens coming from a Wee running a XM-L with a 10180 for 10 Min is AMAZING for a torch smaller than a 123


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2012)

Empire said:


> I'd say 123's and 10180's have the most power for the size.
> 150 Lumens coming from a Wee running a XM-L with a 10180 for 10 Min is AMAZING for a torch smaller than a 123



prevalent [ˈprɛvələnt]
adj
1. widespread or current

Back on topic please "*Most prevalent Battery size in the world?*" - Norm


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

Norm said:


> Back on topic please "*Most prevalent Battery size in the world?*" - Norm


Okayyyyyyy
I can get AA batts at almost every store I go to do I guess it is the most prevalent.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 6, 2012)

AAs are over 50% of world sales and AAAs are over 25%; all other sizes put together are less than 25% (exact numbers vary slightly depending on year).


----------



## PapaLumen (Sep 6, 2012)

Norm said:


> prevalent [ˈprɛvələnt]
> adj
> 1. widespread or current
> 
> Back on topic please "*Most prevalent Battery size in the world?*" - Norm



Thank you Norm, stopped me shouting at my screen "LOOK UP PREVALENT" lol.


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd guess 18650's.. Everyone has a laptop, and laptops have 6 to 8 18650's on average. Does everyone has more than 8 AA's in their house? I doubt it.
2nd place, I guess, could be taken by AAA's due to their use in remotes.


----------



## czAtlantis (Sep 6, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> I'd guess 18650's.. Everyone has a laptop, and laptops have 6 to 8 18650's on average. Does everyone has more than 8 AA's in their house? I doubt it.



I know I am not "standard user" but here is my battery usage list:
wireless keyboard, my PC: 4xAA
wireless mouse, my PC: 2xAA
wireless mouse (notebook): 2xAA
Wireless mouse (my brother's notebook): 1xAA
HTPC keyboard: 4xAA
HTPC mouse: 2xAA
HTPC in bedroom- keyboard with mouse combined: 2xAA
Digital settopbox remote: 2xAAA
TV remote: 2xAAA
remote control for lights etc in my room: 4xAAA
remote control for lights etc bedroom: 4xAAA
remote control for lights etc living room: 4xAAA
remote control for lights etc another room: 4xAAA
Wall clock kitchen: 2xAA
Wall clock garden: 2xAA
Weather station kitchen: 4xAA
Weather station's remote temperature sensor: 2xAAA
bedside clock: 2xAA
remote control for AC: 2xAAA
remote control for TV: 2xAAA
remote control for VCR: 2xAA
remote control for digital VCR: 2xAA
remote control for amplifier: 3xAA
remote control for satellite reciever: 2xAA
Thermomether in my room:1xAAA
Thermomether in living room 1xAAA
Thermomether in kitchen: 1xAAA
Blood pressure meter: 4xAA
Another clock: 2xAA
Piano keyboard: 6xAA
My flashlights: 4xAA
Old GPS reciever: 2xAA
Multimeter #1: 2xAAA
Multimeter #2: 2xAAA
Multimeter #3: 1x9V
Body scale: 1x9V
CO alarm: 1x9V 
Kitchen scale :2xCR2032
Thermoregulator: 2xAA
DECT phones: 4xAAA
Kitchen Alarm clock:1xAA
Another alarm clock:2xAA
Another timer: 1xAAA
~5 Computers->5xCR2032
Old flashlight with fluorescent tube#1 :4xAA + #2: 2xAA

+ I am sure i am forgetting some devices
+ not counting (similar) number of cells used in devices in our weekend house 
+ some lowend old flashlights for AA's
+ number of toys (not currently used and no cells inside right now but still...)
Sooo... I think in sum it makes bigger number than 18650's in my laptop (6) my brother's laptop (6) and my dad's laptop (8) even with my 18650 cells used in flashlights and another power stuff


----------



## Empire (Sep 6, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> I'd guess 18650's.. Everyone has a laptop, and laptops have 6 to 8 18650's on average. Does everyone has more than 8 AA's in their house? I doubt it.
> 2nd place, I guess, could be taken by AAA's due to their use in remotes.


Most newer remotes take AA batteries and NOT EVERYONE HAS A COMPUTER.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2012)

If I rush into a neighbor's house in some sort of emergency situation, and I find my light is dimming, I'll know there's probably an AA or two in a remote control, a wall clock, the digital thermostat, etc. I don't think I'll have time to crack open their laptop battery pack to scavenge an 18650..


----------



## Burgess (Sep 6, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> Thank you Norm, stopped me shouting at my screen "LOOK UP PREVALENT" lol.




+ 1,000,000 !


Thank you, Norm ! ! !


Was drivin' me NUTS !


:hairpull::hairpull::hairpull::hairpull:
_


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 6, 2012)

climbingrocks said:


> As a soon to be world traveller, it would be nice to have a flashlight with the easiest to find fuel.



Considering the OP's reason for asking, the real question seems to be which battery is most widely and readily available for purchase.

That is undoubtedly the AA. Almost any retail store in the world will have AA batteries. Even in third world countries, you'll find AAs in the cities and towns. But you might have to settle for alkalines.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Battery sales statistics tell us that YES, AA is the most prevalent, or for those who still aren't familiar with the word, *commonly available* battery in the world.

As far as personal real world experience goes, I've traveled a bit. Countries I've been to:
USA (obviously)
Canada
UK
Germany
Switzerland
France
Italy
Australia
Japan
Hong Kong
Taiwan
Singapore
Malaysia
Thailand
Indonesia
India

From huge cities, to backwoods towns and villages and rural areas with only 1 store in the whole village type places. If they sold batteries, AA's were the ones I saw most commonly. AAA's came in a distant second, i.e. there were more than a few times where I might see AA's but not AAA's. I don't ever recall seeing a place that sold AAA's but NOT AA's unless they stocked both but simply happened to have sold out of the AA's. C's and D's were less common (quite a few places that might have AA's and maybe even AAA's as well, but no C's or D's).

C123A? Forget about it in rural locales. 6V lantern batteries could be found in some places where folks used them, but not common either. 18650 and any either type of rechargeable? Some of these places don't really have wired in electricity much (i.e the 1 store in town that doubled as the local tavern might have electricity, but not much else). What are they going to charge anything with?

There's a reason most of my lights are AA lights (Fenix L2D head with L1D body, Fenix TK40, Fenix TK41, Princeton Tec Apex, to old Princeton Tec 4xAA incan, and MiniMags that I don't use any more LOL! + numerous cheapy 1xAA lights) or AAA (Bright Medic Forehead Bonfire, Princeton Tec Eos).

Been a flashlight nut since I was a kid decades ago, and having realized that I could always get AA's most places I was in or had been to, I decided to stick with those (or AAA's). I'm still amazed at the LED lights available these days. Incredible output from miniscule lights and ridiculous runtimes available when you have no other source of light available and need to make what you have last. I still remember those old incans and halogen lights. My small 1xAA lights now have output comparable to (or better than) many of my old multi D-cell lights (and the multi AA lights blow the old incans away for output AND have crazy long runtimes at lower settings where they're still way brighter than the incans). I remember that old 4xAA PT headlamp. Used it on the high setting for night hiking through a canyon and the darn thing ran out within an hour or so. The lower settings weren't bright enough going through all the rocks and rubble in the canyon (not to mention keeping an eye out for sleeping snakes and other critters).

For my personal use, experience and preference, what I'm looking for these days are the 1xAA lights that can also use rechargeable lithium cells. Great light output in places where I can feed them the lithium cells, and the ability to pop in easily available AA's in an emergency anywhere else.

Been looking at the Jetbeam P10A, Sunwayman M10A, Zebralight SC80, EagleTac D25A, LumaPower Trust 1 type lights right now. I think I'm going to get some 14500 batts and a charger to see how those do in my trusty Fenix L2D head on L1D body to see how that does first. Aside from the P10A's ridiculous output on 14500 cells (but unfortunately no mode switching capability), anyone think these other lights will have any appreciably higher Max output than the L2D onL1D body with a 14500?


Max


----------



## reppans (Sep 6, 2012)

czAtlantis said:


> I know I am not "standard user" but here is my battery usage list:



Now that's a thorough list! People often say AAs and AAAs will be the first to sell out in an emergency situation... but who needs stores for batteries! Just keep some tin foil and dollar bills around for spacers and you'll be able use all those AAAs and 9Vs (or 6xAAAA) in any AA flashlight.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 7, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> Everyone has a laptop



Big call to make ... 

anyway, was once a world traveller, I had a digital camera that I specifically purchased because it ran on AA. It did come with NiMH batteries and a charging cradle but when required, it was easy to pick up a pair of alkaline AA. Only lasted about 40 shots though. 

That was back in 1999 so it was big, not that efficient, low resolution and Kodak was still a name that people associated with film.


----------



## SaraAB87 (Sep 7, 2012)

Speaking from experience the C and D batteries are first to sell out in an emergency. In 2006 the western NY area had an October snowstorm which caused havoc, to keep it short. Plenty of AA and AAA in the stores, C and D all gone. The C and D power most common household flashlights and most average homeowners don't know they need to use their flashlight which has dead batteries in it until it's too late. C and D batteries also cost more so people don't buy them until they need them.

With AA you can always find some in the house as mentioned, they are in remotes, clocks and all kinds of things. With my stash of AA alone and not buying any more I could go for a very long time. You won't be using your remote if the power is out.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 7, 2012)

climbingrocks said:


> Hello everyone. Just a quick question here as I'm not entirely sure about something. I have always been led to believe that the most prevalent battery type accross the world is the AA. Can someone shed some light on this? As a soon to be world traveller, it would be nice to have a flashlight with the easiest to find fuel. I guess the same can be said about car engines and rifles.



AA's win hands-down, no contest.

I don't understand why anyone is suggesting 18650's, its absolute nonsense to suggest stripping cells from laptop batteries for a world traveller.


GM


----------



## reppans (Sep 7, 2012)

SaraAB87 said:


> Speaking from experience the C and D batteries are first to sell out in an emergency. In 2006 the western NY area had an October snowstorm which caused havoc, to keep it short. Plenty of AA and AAA in the stores, C and D all gone. The C and D power most common household flashlights and most average homeowners don't know they need to use their flashlight which has dead batteries in it until it's too late. C and D batteries also cost more so people don't buy them until they need them.



LOL... I thought C and Ds went out with the floppy disk! Sound like Maglite still holds a monopoly with the general public.


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> I'd guess 18650's.. Everyone has a laptop, and laptops have 6 to 8 18650's on average. Does everyone has more than 8 AA's in their house? I doubt it.
> 2nd place, I guess, could be taken by AAA's due to their use in remotes.



But will you sacrifice a laptop just for getting a few 18650's?

One more thing, posts by empire always make me want to pull my hair off. I don't know why. Just because.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 7, 2012)

SaraAB87 said:


> Speaking from experience the C and D batteries are first to sell out in an emergency. In 2006 the western NY area had an October snowstorm which caused havoc, to keep it short. Plenty of AA and AAA in the stores, C and D all gone. The C and D power most common household flashlights and most average homeowners don't know they need to use their flashlight which has dead batteries in it until it's too late. C and D batteries also cost more so people don't buy them until they need them.
> 
> With AA you can always find some in the house as mentioned, they are in remotes, clocks and all kinds of things. With my stash of AA alone and not buying any more I could go for a very long time. You won't be using your remote if the power is out.



Great points. I didn't even consider that. Even stores that DO stock C's and D's will not stock ANYWHERE near as many of those as they do AA's, because of their greater cost, the fact that there are far fewer devices that use them so inventory turnover is slower, AND also because of their bulk and weight. A 2 D-cell blister pack takes up more room than an 8-cell AA pack. 

Same reasons why people don't tend to stash C and D cells in the house. They cost more, take up more space AND for the vast majority of folks, they're only used for their cheapy flashlights which hardly ever get used, so they don't stock them unless their kids happen to have toys that run on them. 

AAs on the other hand, as everyone is pointing out, are used in numerous other devices. On any given day, I might have anywhere from 4 to 16 new and unused alkaline AAs in the house for all the other various remotes, clocks and other devices that use them (and this is just new alkalines, not counting all the AA NiMH rechargeables, and emergency use Energizer E2 lithium primaries). 

That was a very good point about flashlights that non-flashaholics use. At work, there are numerous flashlights for emergency use, and they're all C-cell lights.

Since I stopped commonly using 'the club' (6 D-cell incan MagLite) I haven't got ANY D (or C) cells in the house. In an emergency, I could probably scrounge up approximately 40-50 good AAs in my house alone (some may be partially discharged, but still usable, I discard used alkalines like everyone else).

For emergency lighting (or primary EDC lighting for a world traveler), there's no question whatsoever, AA is the way to go.


Max


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 7, 2012)

reppans said:


> LOL... I thought C and Ds went out with the floppy disk! Sound like Maglite still holds a monopoly with the general public.


It's not even MagLite although I'd say the majority of my friends in the force still use MagLites on the job (although some are 'seeing the light' and getting their own LEDs after seeing mine and other guys with them).

I might hazard a guess that aside from us flashaholics, the most common household flashlight in the USA, (possibly the world?) are those cheap, plastic $5 2xC-cell incans you can find at any cheap store. I've seen these at just about EVERY non-flashaholic friends households. If they see my EDC, they go, "Wow! That little thing is AMAZING!". Then they find out the price and go, "$50-$100+ for a FLASHLIGHT? That's OK. I'll stick with this thanks".

Even my friends in foreign countries all have these 2xC-cell lights around the house (some even have the all shiny ribbed metal museum pieces). The more ambitious non-flashaholics 'might' have some bigger D cell or 6-volt lantern cell lights, but that's IT. Only now, with the advent of cheap 1x and 2x AA LEDs are some of them experimenting, but the cheap (under $10) lights don't necessarily all give a good impression for reliability.

Oh, and BTW, forgot to mention, a lot of friends DON'T EDC a flashlight. The other reason they don't have AA flashlights is because they think they're easier to lose and harder to find in an emergency. In fact if by some apocalypse, ALL my flashlights stopped working and I needed to pop by a neighbour or friend's house to find an emergency light, I'd say 90+% of the time, I would find a 2 C cell light, and 80+% of the time, it would be in a drawer in the small table (or whatever they call it) near the front door if they have one, or in a drawer in the kitchen.

As it stands though, friends and family who know me well would be coming to MY place when they need a flashlight.


Max


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 7, 2012)

ico said:


> But will you sacrifice a laptop just for getting a few 18650's?


In emergency situation - yes I would sacrifice laptops' battery, considering genuine/original replacement ones are usually in $30-$50 range. $30-$50 for 6-8 18650's really isn't that much of a sacrifice.


----------



## Empire (Sep 7, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> In emergency situation - yes I would sacrifice laptops' battery, considering genuine/original replacement ones are usually in $30-$50 range. $30-$50 for 6-8 18650's really isn't that much of a sacrifice.


Yes but most won't even work in lights


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 7, 2012)

Empire said:


> Yes but most won't even work in lights


Wrong, all of them will work in most of lights.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 7, 2012)

* * * Typical Conversation * * *



Me: " Do you have a Flashlight ? ? ? "


Average person: " Yeah -- *some*where . . . . "


Me: " Does it WORK ? ? ? "


Average person: " yeah, I *guess* so . . . . "

" I'll let you know, as soon as I *find* it. "



_


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 7, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> Great points. I didn't even consider that. Even stores that DO stock C's and D's will not stock ANYWHERE near as many of those as they do AA's, because of their greater cost, the fact that there are far fewer devices that use them so inventory turnover is slower, AND also because of their bulk and weight. A 2 D-cell blister pack takes up more room than an 8-cell AA pack.
> 
> Same reasons why people don't tend to stash C and D cells in the house. They cost more, take up more space AND for the vast majority of folks, they're only used for their cheapy flashlights which hardly ever get used, so they don't stock them unless their kids happen to have toys that run on them.
> 
> ...




I made sure to buy name brand LED lights in EVERY battery type just to be safe. I have listened to others preach that its best to choose 1 type of battery and then buy only devices that run on that 1 type of battery. Then they will say that CR123 is the best choice, because everyone will hit the stores and buy up all the AA's and maybe even D's, so there will be CR123's left. But here's the problem with that, most stores will stock only a few to a handful of CR123's but not many, and they are expensive, from $5.50 - $11.99 apiece I've seen! Then the few people who do own CR123 lights are likely to buy them all, and since ther are only a few to begin with, they will go fast if even a few people need them! Its best to stock up on long lasting primary batteries and long lasting low self discharge batteries in multiple types.

So I bought 6 bright AAA lights, 4-AA lights, 5- 18650 lights, and 3 CR123 lights. Many of these lights also run on other batteries aside from the ones I mentioned.

I own the Jetbeam PA-10 and the Eagletac D25A Ti., well I did, then sold it(I miss it). But I do have its brother, the D25C Ti in CR123.


----------



## reppans (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ Flashlight, headlamp, lantern attachment, Eneloops, solar charger and moonlight mode = perpetual illumination.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 7, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I made sure to buy name brand LED lights in EVERY battery type just to be safe. I have listened to others preach that its best to choose 1 type of battery and then buy only devices that run on that 1 type of battery. Then they will say that CR123 is the best choice, because everyone will hit the stores and buy up all the AA's and maybe even D's, so there will be CR123's left. But here's the problem with that, most stores will stock only a few to a handful of CR123's but not many, and they are expensive, from $5.50 - $11.99 apiece I've seen! Then the few people who do own CR123 lights are likely to buy them all, and since ther are only a few to begin with, they will go fast if even a few people need them! Its best to stock up on long lasting primary batteries and long lasting low self discharge batteries in multiple types.
> 
> So I bought 6 bright AAA lights, 4-AA lights, 5- 18650 lights, and 3 CR123 lights. Many of these lights also run on other batteries aside from the ones I mentioned.
> 
> I own the Jetbeam PA-10 and the Eagletac D25A Ti., well I did, then sold it(I miss it). But I do have its brother, the D25C Ti in CR123.


For emergency situations, yes, it's a good idea to have some flexibility with lights using different batteries, but the thing for me is, a) in an emergency (say widespread power outage), MOST folks don't use AA lights, they probably have C or D cell lights. I took a look at my local Walmart, on a single checkout lane, there were probably as many total AA cells as there probably were C or D cells in the whole store (numerous 4, 8, 16 and 32 packs of AAs, totalling approximately 200-300 AAs at just ONE checkout lane).

People use AAs for MANY devices, however, MOST of these will be devices they don't care about in a power outage. In the entire Super Walmart, there are literally thousands of AAs, and maybe 200-400 at the most, of C and D cells each. Not more than 30 CR123 cells in the whole place (probably less, I only saw a total of 11 at 2 different displays). 

The first 20-30 people looking for batteries for their C cell flashlights would clean the place out. Heck, 10 people might do it if they had no idea how long a blackout might last. No wonder Sara said all the places were out of them in the power outage in '06. 1 person with a few CR123 lights could potentially clear the place out on their own.

As I mentioned, most of my non-flashaholic friends have those super cheap plastic 2xC cell flashlights. Like Sara has experienced, those will be the first to run out in emergencies.

Makes me appreciate my AA lights even more. The 1xAA lights can run up to 50-100 hours on 1 AA battery and provide decent light at higher outputs if/when required. I can get batteries for them anywhere in the world that batteries are sold. For even more output, I have a TK40 and TK41 which I got specifically because they also use AAs.

BTW, the PA10 and D25A are 2 of the lights I'm narrowing my next choices to. Having owned both, how would you compare them on NiMH AAs?


Max


----------



## dsrp (Sep 7, 2012)

I build machines for making batterys and they get rebuilt every 4 years. This is for the aa cell. The c and d cell machines only get made or rebuilt every 7 years. Most of my work has been for eveready but also made some for duracell. 
The double a is probably the mose widley used battery. They are made at about 200 a minute and thay are made 24 hours a day. Each plant has quite a few lines producing them. After they are made they are put in storage to eliminate bad cells getting out and are basically put in a giant warehouse. There are millions just in one building. Christmas time is the biggest sale time and those cells are made in the summer time mostly.
I will be glad when someone comes out with some new revolutionary cell type so we can get rid of the oil cartels.


----------



## InHisName (Sep 8, 2012)

dsrp said:


> I will be glad when someone comes out with some new revolutionary cell type so we can get rid of the oil cartels.



Already got 'em!
Solar Cells !


----------



## SaraAB87 (Sep 8, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> For emergency situations, yes, it's a good idea to have some flexibility with lights using different batteries, but the thing for me is, a) in an emergency (say widespread power outage), MOST folks don't use AA lights, they probably have C or D cell lights. I took a look at my local Walmart, on a single checkout lane, there were probably as many total AA cells as there probably were C or D cells in the whole store (numerous 4, 8, 16 and 32 packs of AAs, totalling approximately 200-300 AAs at just ONE checkout lane).
> 
> People use AAs for MANY devices, however, MOST of these will be devices they don't care about in a power outage. In the entire Super Walmart, there are literally thousands of AAs, and maybe 200-400 at the most, of C and D cells each. Not more than 30 CR123 cells in the whole place (probably less, I only saw a total of 11 at 2 different displays).
> 
> ...



This is all so true, there are less devices that use C/D, so the stores stock less since there is less demand. The first batteries I always see on the display are AA with a few packs of C/D buried on the bottom. These will go fast in an emergency. The only thing I have in my house that uses C is a wireless doorbell and D for a couple cheap flashlights, this is amongst large amounts of electronics!

I am not a flashaholic at all, I own a small pelican 2 AA light and that is it, but my grandfather is a hunter so we have several of those lights that take those huge 6 volt batteries I think. I better watch out as those batteries are even harder to find! The pelican light runs brighter than the 2 C rayovac's that everyone has. This light alone would probably get me through a few days at least with my huge supply of AA batteries. I got a couple of those cheap 2 D lights for like $1 after coupon last year. Why do I come here... For the battery talk!

I use the October storm because it was a true, sudden emergency. Also when you finally find C/D batteries for sale in an emergency they will likely be retailer stock that was sitting around for who know how long which is not the ideal for real emergency conditions. Now during the storm we were one of the lucky ones to have power BUT the people from the surrounding towns came here and cleaned us out of everything including batteries. So you don't even have to be hit directly by the storm to be affected.

If you do need to find batteries during an emergency do not go first to Walmart or the big box stores, everyone goes there first!!! I would try the grocery store first, then stores like walgreens or rite aid. Surprisingly these stores here do have a good stock of batteries, often having a large display for them. Hardware stores and radio shack if you can't find them after that, the last resort would be the corner store. During the storm we had someone in my family who needed batteries who went out to get them for those in the affected area, he found some at a grocery store.


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 9, 2012)

Go with them AA's. They're the most prevalent in the world. Everyone who knows batteries knows the AA format. AAA will fit if you placed a small spacer in that AA host--just don't expect a lot of run times for that.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 9, 2012)

SaraAB87 said:


> I am not a flashaholic at all, I own a small pelican 2 AA light and that is it, but my grandfather is a hunter so we have several of those lights that take those huge 6 volt batteries I think. I better watch out as those batteries are even harder to find! The pelican light runs brighter than the 2 C rayovac's that everyone has. This light alone would probably get me through a few days at least with my huge supply of AA batteries. I got a couple of those cheap 2 D lights for like $1 after coupon last year. Why do I come here... For the battery talk!
> 
> I use the October storm because it was a true, sudden emergency. Also when you finally find C/D batteries for sale in an emergency they will likely be retailer stock that was sitting around for who know how long which is not the ideal for real emergency conditions. Now during the storm we were one of the lucky ones to have power BUT the people from the surrounding towns came here and cleaned us out of everything including batteries. So you don't even have to be hit directly by the storm to be affected.
> 
> If you do need to find batteries during an emergency do not go first to Walmart or the big box stores, everyone goes there first!!! I would try the grocery store first, then stores like walgreens or rite aid. Surprisingly these stores here do have a good stock of batteries, often having a large display for them. Hardware stores and radio shack if you can't find them after that, the last resort would be the corner store. During the storm we had someone in my family who needed batteries who went out to get them for those in the affected area, he found some at a grocery store.


2AA Pelican flashlight? It wouldn't happen to be one of those polycarbonate flashlights with the colored body (that had a clip like an oversized pen) and transparent head, about the size of a Minimag where you turn the head to turn it on? I used to have one of those. The body was white, and yes, it was brighter than those 2C flashlights. I still remember the warranty slip, "Lifetime warranty, Warranty void for damage due to shark bite, bear attack *and children under 5*".

You've made another good point, about looking for batteries NOT where everyone else is trying to get them from. Yet another reason to have AA lights, because even the small stores tend to have AA batteries, where they might not have C's or D's. I remember having some flashlights that used the 6-volt box cells too. Some of them were pretty bright (back in the day). BIG reflectors, like 6-8" across. These days, there are 1xAA lights that would match and beat them. 

I still remember the first flashlight that I ever bought with my own pocket money (as opposed to swiping my Dad's flashlights). I was 4 or 5 and the flashlight looked kind of like a BIC lighter. Took 2 AA (or maybe it was AAA?) batteries. The top where the flame would come out of a lighter, was where the bulb was. Bare bulb, no reflector. It used one of those little screw-in incandescent bulbs that had a lens on the end of the glass bulb. Used that thing to read books under the covers after my parents shut the lights off. Been upgrading ever since.


Max


----------



## SaraAB87 (Sep 9, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> 2AA Pelican flashlight? It wouldn't happen to be one of those polycarbonate flashlights with the colored body (that had a clip like an oversized pen) and transparent head, about the size of a Minimag where you turn the head to turn it on? I used to have one of those. The body was white, and yes, it was brighter than those 2C flashlights. I still remember the warranty slip, "Lifetime warranty, Warranty void for damage due to shark bite, bear attack *and children under 5*".
> 
> You've made another good point, about looking for batteries NOT where everyone else is trying to get them from. Yet another reason to have AA lights, because even the small stores tend to have AA batteries, where they might not have C's or D's. I remember having some flashlights that used the 6-volt box cells too. Some of them were pretty bright (back in the day). BIG reflectors, like 6-8" across. These days, there are 1xAA lights that would match and beat them.
> 
> ...



If you have AA lights you are already going to be in the minority so I don't think batteries will even be a problem, and if it is, Walmart will have plenty of AA's. With all the big box and grocery stores in my area not to mention corner stores and stock that is not on the floor it would be pretty darn hard to clean our town out of AA's. I also have a membership to Sam's club, and for those that don't know they have huge packs of batteries on massive displays, plus probably a ton in the back, it's a warehouse store so they can have thousands of units of any product in stock at one time.

Again with the amount of batteries in my house and many super long running eneloops plus several sets of lithium primaries I would be really, really hard pressed to run out of AA during a power outage.

The pelican light doesn't have a clip and you push the button on the back, it has lasted me a number of years without any trouble, and it's yellow. For me I would really only be using lights in an emergency so it's not worth it to have more than what is needed. Might be handy to stock an extra bulb for the pelican though, as that would die before I run out of batteries.


----------



## climbingrocks (Sep 12, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> Battery sales statistics tell us that YES, AA is the most prevalent, or for those who still aren't familiar with the word, *commonly available* battery in the world.
> 
> As far as personal real world experience goes, I've traveled a bit. Countries I've been to:
> USA (obviously)
> ...



Thank you very much. This was helpful.


----------



## rdspear (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadowww said:


> I'd guess 18650's.. Everyone has a laptop, and laptops have 6 to 8 18650's on average. Does everyone has more than 8 AA's in their house? I doubt it.



fwiw, my house has two laptops and over 100 AAs (I bought a fancy charger and started numbering, rating, tracking them - yes, obsessive).

I would be shocked if the average house had less than 8 AA's - they are in everything.

Based on my travels - no everywhere geographically, but pretty good coverage if weighted by modern/electrified/battery-friendly, I'd agree with AA. Dubai, Mumbai, Kobe, Zurich - I can walk in a store and buy some AAs.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 14, 2012)

bluemax_1 said:


> For emergency situations, yes, it's a good idea to have some flexibility with lights using different batteries, but the thing for me is, a) in an emergency (say widespread power outage), MOST folks don't use AA lights, they probably have C or D cell lights. I took a look at my local Walmart, on a single checkout lane, there were probably as many total AA cells as there probably were C or D cells in the whole store (numerous 4, 8, 16 and 32 packs of AAs, totalling approximately 200-300 AAs at just ONE checkout lane).
> 
> People use AAs for MANY devices, however, MOST of these will be devices they don't care about in a power outage. In the entire Super Walmart, there are literally thousands of AAs, and maybe 200-400 at the most, of C and D cells each. Not more than 30 CR123 cells in the whole place (probably less, I only saw a total of 11 at 2 different displays).
> 
> ...



I never ran them both while comparing their run times to see which lasted longest at similar brightness settings, so I cant comment on that, but they are completely different lights. The fact they both run on AA's is the only common thread. The PA-10 is significantly longer and wider than the D25A Ti clicky. I do think its probably tougher as a result of added thickness, and I think its switch is probably more durable in the long run, but I think both are nice lights. Unless you like really yellow tint, dont buy the 'neutral' T6 version of the D25A clicky. Thats why I sold mine, because the tint from it and the D25C Ti clicky that I bought at the same time were really yellow, so I sold both, then re-bought the D25C Ti in XM-L U2 which truly does have a neutral tint(at least mine does). I miss the D25A Ti. 

But I kinda like the PA-10 better though. PLus it will run at somewhere around 650L on a 14500, but it will get how after running at that high brightness after several minutes, and the 14500 will not last too long at 650L either, so its just there as an 'emergency' option, and otherwise use an AA.

I kept mentioning "clicky" when speaking of the D25A and C, because there are 2 types: Clicky and twisty. The clicky has a rear switch and a twisty bezel for the highest setting, but the twisty has no rear switch.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 14, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I never ran them both while comparing their run times to see which lasted longest at similar brightness settings, so I cant comment on that, but they are completely different lights. The fact they both run on AA's is the only common thread. The PA-10 is significantly longer and wider than the D25A Ti clicky. I do think its probably tougher as a result of added thickness, and I think its switch is probably more durable in the long run, but I think both are nice lights. Unless you like really yellow tint, dont buy the 'neutral' T6 version of the D25A clicky. Thats why I sold mine, because the tint from it and the D25C Ti clicky that I bought at the same time were really yellow, so I sold both, then re-bought the D25C Ti in XM-L U2 which truly does have a neutral tint(at least mine does). I miss the D25A Ti.
> 
> But I kinda like the PA-10 better though. PLus it will run at somewhere around 650L on a 14500, but it will get how after running at that high brightness after several minutes, and the 14500 will not last too long at 650L either, so its just there as an 'emergency' option, and otherwise use an AA.
> 
> I kept mentioning "clicky" when speaking of the D25A and C, because there are 2 types: Clicky and twisty. The clicky has a rear switch and a twisty bezel for the highest setting, but the twisty has no rear switch.



Thanks for the reply. I've decided to go a different route and have since crossed both the P10A and D25A off the list due to the fact that both switch to direct drive on Li-ion cells (i.e. no lower modes).

I'm now considering the Quarks or Sunwayman V10A or V11R with AA extender.


Max


----------



## Burgess (Sep 17, 2012)

to BlueMax1 --


Your description of that "Bic Lighter"-sized flashlight, from your youth . . . .


Sounds like it may have been a "* Flippo* " flashlight !

Late 1950's . . . .


I well remember those.


Update --

Here's a post I wrote, in a previous thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...you-remember&p=2038526&viewfull=1#post2038526

lovecpf
_


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Burgess said:


> to BlueMax1 --
> 
> 
> Your description of that "Bic Lighter"-sized flashlight, from your youth . . . .
> ...


Well I'll be darned, I've seen one of those before, but that was a little before my time. 

The light I was talking about looks like the cheap butane lighters you can get at any gas station, where the button was on top, where the lighter's gas button would be. The bulb was where the butane nozzle would be (yeah, really poor design) and yes, you had to hold the button down to keep the light on.

The body was stamped metal (mine was painted black) and the 'head' was plastic (the button was red). It was so poorly designed, the head was a friction fit over the battery compartment. As you might imagine, after changing the batteries numerous times, the head would no longer stay in the body and would pop out because of the battery springs. Maybe that was why the button was on the head. Pushing the button down turned the light on and kept the head on the body.


Max


----------

